# New Feature



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just found this cool little hack on phpbbhacks.com

Mouse over links now show a preview of the site. 

Test it out on 

http://www.google.com


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

nice. That's pretty slick.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool Jez


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Natty little feature there Jez, Nice one!


----------

